# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Είδος και φύλο ροζέλας

## paris team cae

Εχω μια ροζελα εδω και εναν χρονο (ηλικια δεν γνωριζω) και τον τελευταιο καιρο σαλιαριζετε ασχημα με τον καθρεφτη που εχει. Για να καταλαβετε κοιμαται κολλητα μαζι του και την περισσοτερη ωρα τον γλυφει   ::   και του δινει φιλακια. Οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι ωρα να βρει γαμπρο η νυφη αλλα πως θα γινει η επιλογη απο την στιγμη που δεν γνωριζω το φυλο της? Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει λιγο εμπειρο ματι μπας και βγαλω ακρη? Επεισης θελω να μαθω και για το ειδος της γιατι δεν ειναι κλασσικη eastern-western αλλα απ οτι εχω δει πρεπει να λεγετε golden matled η oppaline κατι απο αυτα τα δυο νομιζω.....







 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Western είναι.

----------


## Marilenaki

εχω την εντυπωση οτι  ειναι opaline eastern rosella και αρσενικο. 
αν ηταν απλα western θα ειχε κιτρινα μαγουλα και αν ηταν απλη eastern δεν θα ειχε κοκκινη κοιλια. 
ο  διαχωρισμος φυλου στις ροζελες ειναι σχετικα ευκολος γιατι στα θηλυκα  το χρωμα των φτερων ειναι λιγο πιο θαμπο απο οτι τα αρσενικα που εχει  εντονα χρωματα. λιγο πιο ερασιτεχνικα το ραμφος του θηλυκου ειναι λιγο  πιο μικρο σε μεγεθος και τα πουπουλα γυρω στα ματια ειναι λιγο πιο  ανοιχτα σε σχεση με το αρσενικο. Για αναπαραγωγη εχω ακούσει οτι καλο ειναι να τα βαλεις μετα τον 1.5 χρονο για να εχεις επιτυχιες.

----------


## vagelis76

Αγόρι ... κορίτσι... ότι και να είναι ,είναι κουκλί !!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πανεμορφη ροζελα να την χαιρεσαι! Αν θες πες μας κ λιγα για την συμπεριφορα της, δεν υπαρχουν πολλες πληροφοριες γι αυτο το ειδος. Δλδ την βγαζεις εξω, καθεται στο χερι σου, τρωει απο σενα, παιζει? Ή ειναι πιο απομακρη?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει.

----------


## paris team cae

Δηλαδη μαριλενα εσενα για τι σου φενεται για αρσενικο? Γενικα σφυραει πολυ διαφορετικες μελωδιες σε περιπτωσεις αναγκης κραζει (αν ερθει περιστερι στο μπαλκονι πχ), ειναι ποοοολυ κινητικο πουλι δεν καθετε σε ενα σημειο με τιποτα, ολη την ωρα πηδαει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα, σκαρφαλωνει συνεχως στα σκοινια του (ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο γρηγορα ανεβενει σε ενα καθετο σκοινι), και γενικα η συμπεριφορα του μου θυμιζει αρσενικο. Το θεμα ειναι πως θα σιγουρευτω για να του βρω ενα ταιρι? Τρελενεται να τρωει κεχρι-βλαστοσπορους-καποια φρουτα και λαχανικα (καροτο, μηλο,αχλαδι,σταφυλι,συκο,ρο  δακινο, κ.α.) και επεισης τρελενεται να διαλυει τα σκοινια του για να του περνω αλλα   :Fighting0029: .

Τον πηρα αγριο, σε επιπεδο που περναγες απο τα τρια μετρα και τρελενοταν και εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να βγαινουμε απο το κλουβι να κανουμε βολτες να καθομαστε σε διαφορα χερια και κεφαλια αλλα δεν καθετε να τον ακουμπησεις. Δεν με πειραζει ομως και αυτο μου φτανει. Τρελενεται για μπανιο στην μπανιερα του μπορει να κανει και 2 φορες την μερα. Γενικα ειναι ενα πουλι με δυναμικο και εντονο χαρακτηρα, δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το κοκατιλ.
Αν εχει κανεις ζευγαρι ροζελα θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες.....ας μου στειλει ενα πμ να τον ρωτησω!

----------


## Marilenaki

100% δεν ειμαι αλλα απο πρωτη ματια επειδη εχει πολυ καθαρο εντονο προσωπο νομιζω οτι ειναι αγορακι (γιατι στα θηλυκα το χρωμα ειναι λιγο πιο μουντο, ξεθωριασμενο). θα το δειξω σε ενα φιλο που εχει ζευγαρια ροζελες να σιγουρευτω.

----------


## zack27

να τη χαιρεσαι πολυ ομορφη!!!!!!!

----------


## ananda

είναι πολύ όμορφη, να σου ζήσει!
εγώ ξέρω ότι τα θυληκά έχουν άσπρες κηλίδες κάτω από τα φτερά τους
αλλά πάντα ο πιο σίγουρος τρόπος είναι η εξέταση dna!

----------


## paris team cae

Θα εκανα dna αλλα μου ειπανε οτι πρεπει να του βγαλω τουλαχιστον 2 φτερα.....ελεος ρε παιδια! Δεν μου παει καθολου η καρδια να κανω τετοιο πραμα, και επεισης φοβαμαι μην του κανω ζημια. Ασε που μετα απο αυτο πιστευω θα χασει το πουλι την εμπιστοσυνη του προς εμενα! Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος???

----------


## Marilenaki

2 πουπουλακια δεν ειναι τιποτα.. 
το τεστ dna γινεται ή με δειγμα απο πουπουλα ή με αιμα. Εγώ προτιμώ τα πούπουλα.

----------


## Leonidas

ειμαι της αποψης οτι ειναι αρσενικο γιατι κανει παιχνιδια με τον καθρεφτι..αν ηταν θυληκο θα σε αφηνε να το χαιδευεις και θα εφτανε σε σημειο να λιωνει στα χερια σου απο ευτυχια/ηδονη καθως επισης θα επερνε και την αναλογη σταση ενος θυληκου που ζευγαρωνει εκεινη τη στιγμη..

***τα αρσενικα εχουν ψηλα το σωμα με ανοιχτα τα φτερα..

***τα θυληκα εχουν χαμηλα το σωμα με ανοιχτα φτερα..

----------


## Marilenaki

> ειμαι της αποψης οτι ειναι αρσενικο γιατι κανει παιχνιδια με τον καθρεφτι..αν ηταν θυληκο θα σε αφηνε να το χαιδευεις και θα εφτανε σε σημειο να λιωνει στα χερια σου απο ευτυχια/ηδονη καθως επισης θα επερνε και την αναλογη σταση ενος θυληκου που ζευγαρωνει εκεινη τη στιγμη..


Λεωνίδα δεν είναι τόσο ήμερο το πουλί για να κάθεται για χάδια και να κάνει τέτοια πράγματα...

----------


## Leonidas

μαριλενακι μου εγραψα με βαση αυτου 

*Τον πηρα αγριο, σε επιπεδο που περναγες απο τα τρια μετρα και τρελενοταν και εχουμε φτασει σε σημειο να βγαινουμε απο το κλουβι να κανουμε βολτες να καθομαστε σε διαφορα χερια και κεφαλια αλλα δεν καθετε να τον ακουμπησεις. 
*

αν ηταν θυληκο θα σε αφηνε να το χαιδεψεις, εδω εχω χαιδεψει το μπουμπι που ειναι αγριμι (και παει για θυληκο) οι παπαγαλοι εκτος του οτι δενονται με τον ιδιοκτητη τους επιλεγουν και με βαση του φυλου του ιδοκτητη ποσο δεκτικοι θα ειναι απεναντι του συνηθως τα αντιθετα ελκονται και γι αυτο υπαρχουν και οι ζηλιες..

----------


## Windsa

Opaline Eastern Rosella κατα 95% αρσενικό θα ελεγα  :winky:  
Κουκλι! Να το χερεσαι!

----------


## paris team cae

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ. Θα κοιταξω να βρω καμια καλη θηλικια ομορφουλα να κανουνε παρεα! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην δεθει με την θυλικια και να κανει τσαλιμια? Τι κλουβι θα ηταν οκ για το ζευγαρακι? Θα φτιαξω μια κλουβα και εχω το προνομιο να την κανω μεγαλη. 100Χ60Χ100 μΧπΧυ ειναι ενταξυ?

----------


## Marilenaki

Τώρα μου εστειλε μνμ αυτος που ξερω οτι βγαζει ροζελες και μου ειπε απο την φωτογραφια οτι ειναι αρσενικο.
ο χωρος που εχει το καθε ζευγαρι ατομικα και τα αναπαραγει ειναι 1.5 μετρο κλουβα και δεν εχει αποτυχια στις γεννες αλλα δεν καθεται να ασχοληθει με την εξημερωση τους. το κλουβι που αναφερεις καλο ειναι γιατι θα εχουν αρκετο χωρο και θα μπορουν να ανοιξουν τα φτερα τους. Τωρα σε σχεση με το δεσιμο του ζευγαριου σου αμα  κανιες μια σωστη γνωριμια στα πουλια δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## paris team cae

Αν δεν ειχα και εσας τι θα εκανα....Μαριλενα σε ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου. Αρχιζω ψαξιμο θηλικου και ταυτοχρονα κατασκευη κλουβας για το ζευγαρι. Θα σας τα παρουσιασω και οταν ειναι ετοιμα!!!

----------


## paris team cae

Με ποια ειδη ροζελας μπορω να την ζευγαρωσω για να μην εχω προβλημα μεταλαξεων? Εχω διαβασει οτι τα πουλια απο διαφορετικα ειδη ειναι στειρα και εκτος αυτου παρουσιαζουν δυσπλασιες. 
Θα ηθελα οποιος γνωριζει εκτροφεα με ροζελες να μου στειλει ενα πμ. Γιατι αν πρεπει να βρω μονο το συγκεκριμενο ειδος πιστευω θα ειναι δυσκολο.

----------

